# Borse e altro



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

*“Le follie di Kanye West: regala una borsa di Hermès a tutte le invitate al compleanno della fidanzata*
di Federica Bandirali 
Il costo di questo «piccolo pensiero» destinato alle amiche della festeggiata si aggira attorno ai 35 mila dollari. Si tratta della borsa più desiderata dalle fashion victim“

Mi sono informata, il tizio è un rapper. 
Se fosse per me non potrebbe comprare nemmeno le mutande, ma se fosse per me sarebbe anche fallito Hermes.

Voi avete oggetti del desiderio fuori dalla vostra portata? 
Io forse la villa sulla spiaggia, forse, perché per un periodo breve potrei averla.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi ha invitato, quella stronza!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Seconda casa al mare e qualche paio di louboutin
Non chiedo molto


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Una bella villa al mare come rifugio, e i soldi per fare almeno un grande viaggio all’anno senza badare a spese.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

AW129


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> AW129


Ma ndo vai?!


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma ndo vai?!


a fare un giro.   vieni con me?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> AW129


Cercato


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

non mi venire a dire che non è bellissimo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi venire a dire che non è bellissimo


Bellissimo!
Non dicevi a me?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

sì


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> AW129


Ma fa il serio


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

non ti piace?


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *“Le follie di Kanye West: regala una borsa di Hermès a tutte le invitate al compleanno della fidanzata*
> di Federica Bandirali
> Il costo di questo «piccolo pensiero» destinato alle amiche della festeggiata si aggira attorno ai 35 mila dollari. Si tratta della borsa più desiderata dalle fashion victim“
> 
> ...


Sogno da anni una mega tenuta, villa, tanti campi, piscina, ecc… penso che 10 milioni di euro non mi basterebbero


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti piace?


Mi sembri mia sorella quando dice che è bello l’hammer


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

non è esattamente la stessa cosa, ma ok


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è esattamente la stessa cosa, ma ok


Nel senso che sono due cose orribili ed inutili 
Anche se diverse


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

l'AW129 è bellissimo.  inutile nemmeno.   quindi non è la stessa cosa


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'AW129 è bellissimo.  inutile nemmeno.   quindi non è la stessa cosa


Abbiano evidentemente standard diversi


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

immagino sia così


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sogno da anni una mega tenuta, villa, tanti campi, piscina, ecc… penso che 10 milioni di euro non mi basterebbero


Ma la natura si può godere senza comprarla


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la natura si può godere senza comprarla


Io vivo in campagna, ma mi piacerebbe creare qualcosa


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io vivo in campagna, ma mi piacerebbe creare qualcosa


Allora hai già realizzato il tuo desiderio.


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora hai già realizzato il tuo desiderio.


In realtà la mega villona con piscina e giardino infinito non li ho


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> AW129


Cosa e ?

Io sono scema se non mi fossi separata sarei in un contesto di villa piscina privata colf fissa a cazzeggiare


Minkia !!

Cristiano Ronaldo ha regalato a giorgina  una macchina da 180 k
Ma che auto può costare così tanto ?


----------



## Marjanna (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi avete oggetti del desiderio fuori dalla vostra portata?
> Io forse la villa sulla spiaggia, forse, perché per un periodo breve potrei averla.


Solo oggetti direi un ranch.




perplesso ha detto:


> AW129


ma ci sei salito?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

no, mi piacerebbe


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Cosa e ?
> 
> Io sono scema se non mi fossi separata sarei in un contesto di villa piscina privata colf fissa a cazzeggiare
> 
> ...


Ah beh jamiroquai una Ferrari Enzo l’ha pagata 900.000,00 €


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a fare un giro.   vieni con me?


No


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Cosa e ?
> 
> Io sono scema se non mi fossi separata sarei in un contesto di villa piscina privata colf fissa a cazzeggiare
> 
> ...


Il benessere, nel mondo occidentale, è diffuso e, a parte sacche di miseria che non vogliamo vedere, possiamo avere tutti il necessario e anche un po’ di superfluo.
La borsa la abbiamo tutte, un orologio possiamo averlo tutti, un cellulare e una automobile li abbiamo.
I veri ricchi e ancor più gli arricchiti cercano di avere cose irraggiungibili ai più e alimentano il mercato del lusso che ha prezzi spropositati rispetto al valore materiale e al valore d’uso. 
Il valore è determinato proprio dal prezzo che rende l’oggetto di lusso.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> No


dai che il panorama è bello da lassù


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dai che il panorama è bello da lassù


Il panorama con me è bello ovunque


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il panorama con me è bello ovunque


indubbiamente.   ma l'AW129 merita un giro


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *“Le follie di Kanye West: regala una borsa di Hermès a tutte le invitate al compleanno della fidanzata*
> di Federica Bandirali
> Il costo di questo «piccolo pensiero» destinato alle amiche della festeggiata si aggira attorno ai 35 mila dollari. Si tratta della borsa più desiderata dalle fashion victim“
> 
> ...


Nulla.
Nessun oggetto rientra tra i miei desideri, ne alla mia portata ne fuori.
Quello che vorrei, l’unica cosa, non la potrò mai avere.
Non è un oggetto, non è comprabile, magari tra un po’ di anni, la scienza farà un passo avanti ed inventerà qualcosa di assimilabile e di comprabile.
Ma per ora si può solo sostituire.

Riguardo agli oggetti o vestiti, sono solo cose.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Massi era x ridere 
Però diciamo che i soldi aiutano a stare bene e stare bene no  significa lusso ma libertà 
La libera di poter scegliere di togliersi da situazioni pesanti eccexx

sarebbe da ipocriti dire il contrario

poi se chi ama il lusso può concederselo che faccia
A me delle borse ecc frega zero anche delle Marche ma un bel cascinale nelle Langhe con pisssina ne avessi lo comprerei e poi cne estive tanti amici figli nipoti tutti a dormire ospiti che bello


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Eppure...
mia figlia ha lavorato in una multinazionale del lusso, naturalmente poteva avere sconti. Quando diceva dove lavorava, al 99% delle persone brillavano gli occhi.


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Massi era x ridere
> Però diciamo che i soldi aiutano a stare bene e stare bene no  significa lusso ma libertà
> La libera di poter scegliere di togliersi da situazioni pesanti eccexx
> 
> ...


ma meno male che ci sono quelli che si possono permettere certe cose, l'industria del lusso crea un grande indotto e negli anni non ha conosciuto crisi


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eppure...
> mia figlia ha lavorato in una multinazionale del lusso, naturalmente poteva avere sconti. Quando diceva dove lavorava, al 99% delle persone brillavano gli occhi.


manche nio ex marito con sconti importanti eppure mai preso nulla
Anche perché a me le pataccone i loghi non mi piacciono manco sulle felpe x dire 

poi ci sono anche cose belle ma io non ho voglia di cercare sul sito x dire ho amiche smanettone su zalando ecc io mi rompo vado in tre negozi sempre quelli mi scoccio anche a fare shopping


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma meno male che ci sono quelli che si possono permettere certe cose, l'industria del lusso crea un grande indotto e negli anni non ha conosciuto crisi


poicinsono cose belle
Per dir e ricordo uan votla ho preso un pantalone di Armani 
E cavolo un taglio una roba che cambia ma anche parecchio rispetto a Zara 
Per il taglio direi ...

cioè la qualità la paghi è indubbio

però x tutti i gg va bene Zara
Poi ho colleghe che fanno abbinamento splendido con poco ci va anche gusto


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> poicinsono cose belle
> Per dir e ricordo uan votla ho preso un pantalone di Armani
> E cavolo un taglio una roba che cambia ma anche parecchio rispetto a Zara
> Per il taglio direi ...
> ...


zara ha roba costosa (certo, non al livello di armani) e roba che costa poco
io un anno comprai un vestito per un matrimonio, di seta, lo pagai un botto... però lo stesso vestito a distanza di 10 anni, sistemato dalla sarta (ero dimagrita un po' e avevo cambiato gusti ovviamente, sempre attualissimo 
poi  concordo che ci vuole anche gusto per abbinare pezzi presi anche dal cinese


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi avete oggetti del desiderio fuori dalla vostra portata?
> Io forse la villa sulla spiaggia, forse, perché per un periodo breve potrei averla.


Tempo.
Ne vorrei di più, tanto, sempre restando giovane e in salute.
Il resto vien da sé.


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> AW129


Non lo producono più 
Se vuoi c'è il T129 o se aspetti AW249


----------



## Nono (2 Marzo 2022)

In questo momento vorrei cambiare moto, ma anche io sono a caccia di casa al mare


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tempo.
> Ne vorrei di più, tanto, sempre restando giovane e in salute.
> Il resto vien da sé.


Hai letto Momo di M. Ende?


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto Momo di M. Ende?


Eh sì


----------

